# The North invades the Florida Middle Grounds



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

parat 1 of 2


Florida Middle Grounds Good Catch in the Rain
Friday, March 28, with great honor we welcome Mr. Tanner Loft, and Mr. Steve Treece aboard the Florida Fisherman ll. Tanner and Steve drove from Lafayette, Indiana, to fish the fish rich waters of our Florida Middle Grounds. Heavy rains are predicted for the Sunshine state. Will their 1,000 mile journey be worth it? Join us as we find out together. Lets go!

So long Hubbard's Marina. See you Sunday morning.

Our guest from the Hoosier state are all ears as Will goes over what to expect on our great adventure:

Let's show our new Northern friends what Deep South Southern food is all about.
Tammy, that cold slaw and hot, pressed, off the grill Cuban sandwiches are simply the best:

Ever see outriggers on a head boat? We have:

Dave shows the bait of choice. He is ready:


Ed, now that's a nice king:

Hold on! Looks like we have a stowaway. That little fellow looks tired:

Time to hit our nice dry bunks. After all, the Florida Middle Grounds can challenge the strongest of men, and ladies. To have a chance against the bullies of the deep, we must be at our best. All too soon we hear it...Up & at 'um. But Captain, we just went to bed. Up!
Now that's a great way to start! See you in July, partner:

Mr. Willis Ellis, Jacksonville, Florida, now that's a mango to be proud of:

We are starved! Well! How does an early morning good old Southern breakfast sound?

Good friends, fishing the Florida Middle Grounds, and a Tammy breakfast of eggs, bacon, and Country sausage gravy over hot biscuits, who could ask for anything more?

Well, a little more sunshine would be welcomed.

Ms. Lisa Shouron, Tampa, refuses to let a little moisture rain on her day. Lisa, fishing out of spot # 10, shows that nice cobia who the boss really is; after all, Lisa is all woman:

Oh No! The mighty AJ's are on the attack, and they are fighting mad, but so are we:







Ms. Jackie Gokey, Alpharetta, Georgia, joins Lisa in proving that 'woman power' is mightier than the bullies of the Florida Middle Grounds. Jackie is fishing out of spot # 57. Watch Jackie in action 5:30 minutes into the video at the end of this report:


Mr. Tanner Loft, our friend from the Hoosier state, is not afraid of a little rain. Boy! These Southern fish really fight. Watch Tanner 5:34 minutes into the video:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Paart 2 of 2*

Mr. Steve Treece, you guys from Lafayette, Indiana, can sure fish. We are really glad that you Northerners are on our side:

Again! Nothing like coming to Florida and showing us Crackers how to catch your limit of AJ's. Sorry about the rain drops:


Mr. Abhijit Pandey, St. Louis Mo, will never be the same:

Mr. John Macchia, fishing spot # 7, that's a nice red grouper. Boy! It's a good thing Captain Bryon decided to take us into shallower water to grouper fish:

Nice catch Mr. Ellis; nice catch indeed:

Looks like the snapper are in here also. Nice going Mr. Burton:


It's a beautiful evening. The rain has finally stopped. This is major fun!
Catch you in July partner:

Tammy, the great battles have made us terribly hungry. Any suggestions? Well! Start out with a garden fresh salad and then, salisbury steak, mashed potatoes, gravy, and steamed green beans. How does that sound? Can't tell you! We are too busy eating to talk:

Mr. Willis Ellis, we do not see too many flounder out here. That sure is a nice one. Look at those clouds building again:

Well! It looks like another stowaway looking for a free ride. Tammy, even the birds think you are too much:

Well, guess it's about that time. What a long, fun, day. The fishing was much slower that we would have liked. That can be expected when the barometric pressure drops.
Never-the-less, we know we have been in a battle. Let's hit the bunks.
Now that was one quick night. Let's pick up our fish:

Woman power on the Florida Middle Grounds. Jackie, it was an honor fishing with a real woman. Please do not be a stranger:

Let's check out the jack pot contenders. The Hoosier state can be proud of their native son:


And the winners are:

Well guys, was the 1,000 mile journey from Lafayette Indiana worth it. Absolutely! The proof is in the fish. By the way, what can you expect weather wise back home? Well, we hope the snow is not too deep. Yes! We still have snow in April. This has been a very cold Winter for us. We have had temperatures down to - 40. Think I will stay in Florida. 

Catch the action in this short video of our trip. (click on the Youtube link)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rldv7Zj3_9A
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks again for your reports!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir! It's an honor to share with the real sportsmen/women of Northern Florida.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice catch, thanks for sharing


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Always a pleasure.


----------

